# Another new Vancouver guy



## David Morrow (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi all. It's nice to find a Canadian based forum. Not that I don't like the international flavours but often we have our own issues as well as parts and material sources. And since our stuff tends towards the heavy side, that can be handy.

I'm retired now but back in the "old days", my favourite class in high school was metal working. I resumed that in the basement about 15+ years ago and soon got into bench top CNC. It started with Sherline mill. That mill got modified and expanded so much that there are only one or two Sherline parts remaining. Since metal takes too much of my patience to finish some days, I built 2 CNC routers of my own design for wood projects. If anyone reads Digital Machinist Magazine, the last few issues have my last CNC router build in it. 

I always have several projects on the go which typically bounce back and forth between wooden clocks and small stirling engines, and one I.C. engine. I also wanted a small precision lathe but couldn't find one to suit so I made one ( still a work in progress but technically functional.)


----------



## gerritv (Sep 24, 2020)

Building machines has a lot of challenges and rewards. I seem to make more tools to help make objects than objects to enjoy


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from the Island!


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 24, 2020)

gerritv said:


> I seem to make more tools to help make objects than objects to enjoy



You got that part right LOL.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Hruul (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome from Regina.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome aboard David.


----------

